# My poor Oscars



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

well boys, I've got the Ick. I noticed one of my Oscars was pretty pale and the other was flashing looked close and saw this









I have raised the temp and I ask about to drop some aquarium salt, and with luck my poor fish may be able to beat this devil. Right now it is just my Oscars but I am worried about my cats too.


----------



## TheBigFish (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMFFM said:


> well boys, I've got the Ick. I noticed one of my Oscars was pretty pale and the other was flashing looked close and saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaAAAAAHHHHHH someone sprinkled salt on ur fishes!

*none5*none5*none5*none5*none5*none5*none5*none5*none5*none5*none5


Ok, first of all, you might want to get an ick fighting medicine such as Tetra Lifeguard. That is a 5-day treatment that treats 12 gallons. So if you want, buy more packages depending on tank size. It treats ick and other forms of mold, etc. :biggerfish:*chicken dance

hoew many gallons?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Raise your temp to as high as your fish can handle, do frequent water changes, and add aquarium salt and it should go away. If it still continues then go to some medication, but use medication as a last resort.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, here is an update. After increasing the temp to 84 deg and dosing the tank with Jungle's Ick Treatment the Ick is almost totally destroyed. This stuff worked FAST and my fish are not stressed, flashing, and have their color back!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep the temp up for 10 days to completely irradicate all cysts in the tank.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I currently have the temp up and I was going to give it another 8 to 10 days to be sure.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Crazy - well done on nipping it in the bud!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Clep, my wife said if I paid as much attention to her as I do my (can't use word here) fish she wouldn't know what to do. So I told her to get in the fish tank, lol.


----------

